# Missing Something (wife getting hit on)



## nerd_deluxe (Nov 19, 2013)

OK, so we're having an odd situation...

My wife isn't working yet and while she's wandering town, she often gets asked by men to go get coffee. She tries to politely decline and makes frequent mention of her husband (me) and that she's headed somewhere, etc. But they don't seem to get the hint.

Does this happen to anyone else? _IS_ my wife being hit on or is there a cultural norm we're missing. It seems very off to me. My wife is a very attractive, tall, blonde woman. She has no problem walking away, but finds it weird that it happens.

Thoughts?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You'll find that a lot of men here have no idea how to behave around women, especially those who have been brought up thinking that all blonde, western women are basically ****s who will have sex with anyone.

She's best just ignoring them, giving them attention, even if it is to clearly say no will only just encourage them.

It wasn't that long ago my wife was walking home in her work uniform after a 12 hour shift and a guy walking the other way stopped her and told her his hotel room number at the hotel across the street and suggested she come visit him later.

If you want some entertainment at her expense, tell her to put on a sexy dress (while respecting the local culture obviously) and take her to Ravi's in Satwa on a Thursday night


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

Along those lines, I'm the English cliche with a Filipina other half.

If she ever comes in my bar to wait for me and sits alone at the bar, it's shocking to see normally quiet men zooming in.

I've advised them against it as politely as I can now!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Pics or she doesnt exist 
BUt Gavtek pretty much has hit on the root of it. the best she can do is ignore them.

@Gavtek - the same thing happened to a friend as well recently - only difference being that my friend is male


----------



## BringBackBuck8 (Sep 20, 2013)

Has ever been thus; you have an attractive spouse; men are going to hit on her. I think Arab gents tend to be a little more forthright about it; just beware the tinted window brigade.


Dr Hook puts it well:


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

She's getting off lightly, the done things used to be random guys trying to bluetooth pictures of their genitalia.

Even on the fast lane of SZR


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Happened with me and my ex quite often. i was upset at the beginning cuz like you I could not believe. They sure show some initiative I give them that!!! She would tell the guys that she is not interested. And she did not want to be rude. Eventually we decided to have fun with it.

So this is what we did. If guys continued to disturb her she would give her my number instead. So I started receiving messages like "hey how are you ?"; wanna hang out..and replied saying "yeah why not but hey I am married that kindah stuff"and kept them going. Eventually they would call and by then I would scare the SH#@ out of them!!!!! HAHA

We had very good times. I remember the punch line" You are calling my wife to hang out with her? I have your number and the next step is the police". I just remember the words like "sorry sorry" and you know where the guys are from buy the way they say "sorry" and "pleae habibi police no" HAHA


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I parked my car and was walking to the office at around 8 am with a briefcase when a car slowed down, the window was round down and the occupant asked me how much? My reply caused him to step on the accelerator rather quickly


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> I parked my car and was walking to the office at around 8 am with a briefcase when a car slowed down, the window was round down and the occupant asked me how much? My reply caused him to step on the accelerator rather quickly


Just curious, is such verbal mistreatment considered as insult that can be reported to the police?

As for the op, I think it is completely normal for attractive women to being hit on. At least in southern Europe where I used to live it wasn't something unusual.

I don't know where your wife wanders alone but perhaps pashmina cover up would help a little? I am not suggesting burka but from what I heard a little bit of cover here and there can make wonders...?


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

Gavtek hit it on the nose. I think it definitely has to do with culture clash. Especially since your wife is blonde, she sticks out like a sore thumb among the brunette and raven-haired Filipinas and Indians. I'm a Filipina, and I still get it once in a while, and even when I mention my husband, they still linger...


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

They actually hit almost on anything resembling a female specimen.

And here is the thing, maybe 95% of the time it's not working, but many times they are scoring. Usually the gold digger, or emotionally missed up girl.

They have ruined it for decent guys. Girls will start thinking you are one of those, while all you want is having a freindly chat with another human being.

Yes, there is this mentality that Westren women will sleep with anything.

Filipina girls are not doing us a favor, when you see the Arab guy wearing slippers, crossing arms with a filipina. He pays the rent, she offers house services.

I find people in the UAE acting stupid.

Anyways, I lost faith in the marriage after experiencing and seein things around here.

You find these guys bold, because they score easily, and for free, alas the entertainment and the nice car and stay over.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

It happens to many women. I once had a guy ask me out in a coffee shop, when I pointed out I was married, he looked at my hands and said 'I don't see any wedding ring!' (happened not to be wearing them that day).

Best to just ignore them.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Malbec said:


> Just curious, is such verbal mistreatment considered as insult that can be reported to the police? As for the op, I think it is completely normal for attractive women to being hit on. At least in southern Europe where I used to live it wasn't something unusual. I don't know where your wife wanders alone but perhaps pashmina cover up would help a little? I am not suggesting burka but from what I heard a little bit of cover here and there can make wonders...?


I'd be very surprised if they dared to do that. In my case, I would have been happy to have waited for the police to come along . By the way, I'm not blonde and I'm not a youngster (although I'm not bad for my age even if I say it myself haha - tongue in cheek !) and I was dressed in a business suit so RD hit it on the head, it's a numbers game!


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

BedouGirl said:


> I parked my car and was walking to the office at around 8 am with a briefcase when a car slowed down, the window was round down and the occupant asked me how much? My reply caused him to step on the accelerator rather quickly


But of course if you mention it in _that_ forum, you will get shouted down on how it is not possible for such stuff to happen in Dubai and how it never happened to them (which means it cannot happen to anyone else), and how there is a zero crime rate.

* By _that forum _I do not mean the one popularly referred to here as_ that forum_, rather the one where you presumably use the same username


----------



## nerd_deluxe (Nov 19, 2013)

Well, thanks for the replies! She does get hit on elsewhere, she was surprised by their persistence esp when she said she was married. One guy was 20+ years older, married himself, and a "pious muslim" as he put it. Oh, really....

She is conservative in dress though. She read something, somewhere about someone getting in trouble for who-knows-what, who-knows when and plays it on the safe side. Well, at least _I_ feel better about it.

And @rsinner, apologies - no pictures forthcoming! I tried and the reaction wasn't positive! 

Had something to do with what she was wearing...

Any-who, good to know. Still in month 2, although most likely waiting for a transfer we EXPECT to come in the next 2-3 weeks. Glad we didn't sign any long-term contracts...

I *will* miss this forum though, the Thailand forum is much less active


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

you think Dubai is bad? They treat blondes like lepers in Thailand. She'll have her hair stroked more times than she got hit on here.


----------



## nerd_deluxe (Nov 19, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> you think Dubai is bad? They treat blondes like lepers in Thailand. She'll have her hair stroked more times than she got hit on here.


Hmmmm, hadn't thought of that. And she has long hair. She may be putting that up...


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

The Thai Forum may be a lot less active but Holy Shed is Thailand in general a lot more active. Keep us up to date with what bar you manage over there as there are a few regular visitors to LOS site.


----------



## cutesnifer (Apr 30, 2013)

If you walk like "them", probability of getting hits are more. It universal law. Even in your country. Dress respectful clothing. cover up the curves. :usa2::target:


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

"them"!?


----------



## nerd_deluxe (Nov 19, 2013)

cutesnifer said:


> If you walk like "them", probability of getting hits are more. It universal law. Even in your country. Dress respectful clothing. cover up the curves. :usa2::target:


Whoa! Hold on there tiger! I said earlier, my wife is dressing conservatively! She's attractive, but VERY careful, especially here. Getting hit on is one thing, but these dudes not taking the not-subtle "p*** off" was a surprise.

Either way, just seeing the responses has made her feel MUCH better... Despite, well...


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

cutesnifer said:


> If you walk like "them", probability of getting hits are more. It universal law. Even in your country. Dress respectful clothing. cover up the curves. :usa2::target:


When even women clad in loose Abaya and Hijab are disturbed sometimes, your "universal law" goes into the trashcan


----------



## expatteacher2014 (Mar 18, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> I parked my car and was walking to the office at around 8 am with a briefcase when a car slowed down, the window was round down and the occupant asked me how much? My reply caused him to step on the accelerator rather quickly


Expensive, huh? Good for you


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

cutesnifer said:


> If you walk like "them", probability of getting hits are more. It universal law. Even in your country. Dress respectful clothing. cover up the curves. :usa2::target:


What a ridiculously unnecessary post.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

IzzyBella said:


> you think Dubai is bad? They treat blondes like lepers in Thailand. She'll have her hair stroked more times than she got hit on here.


I've never actually wished to touch a leper 

And I much prefer the natural hair color of the Asians  WITF would a Thai turn their gorgeous dark hair to blond as the current trend goes I will never know, my pet peeve! Are Thai's really touching blond girls heads there? Seems to go against the culture.........


Can't add much to Gavtek, he hit the nail on the head, and totally ignoring them without any response is also a very good idea. If I would have taken the first "no" as an absolute answer I would still be a virgin. Best to totally ignore them.


----------



## Visp (Mar 23, 2013)

cutesnifer said:


> If you walk like "them", probability of getting hits are more. It universal law. Even in your country. Dress respectful clothing. cover up the curves. :usa2::target:


Well, Cutesnifer here is basically illustrating the mentality of the sort of men who are pestering your wife. It's sad but true, there's a lot of men here who have very backwards views on women. Basically, any form of talking to them will be seen as an encouragement, so she has to get over her fear of being rude and just point act like they're invisible or say absolutely nothing but "please leave" on repeat until they leave.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Visp said:


> Well, Cutesnifer here is basically illustrating the mentality of the sort of men who are pestering your wife. It's sad but true, there's a lot of men here who have very backwards views on women. Basically, any form of talking to them will be seen as an encouragement, so she has to get over her fear of being rude and just point act like they're invisible or say absolutely nothing but "please leave" on repeat until they leave.


You've just reminded me of the gas station attendant who asked to be "my friend"


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Hd one friend, out with his wife in a mall and some guy blatantly touched hi Mrs behind - said friend had the guy by the throat up against the wall - he won't be doing that again.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

i wonder if it's racism or the fact I'm getting older...but I don't get hit on nearly as much as I did in the UK..


It's more the children who do the hair touching in Thailand along with running after whities calling them "faring" repeatedly!


----------

